

Really Test Your Website for different browsers and devices - dherken
http://www.browseemall.com/Tour

======
facorreia
Tempting. But judging from their FAQ, it seem it's running a simulation, not
running on the actual browser versions, so some differences should be
expected:

"To use all Internet Explorer versions, you need to install Internet Explorer
9 on your machine. You don`t need to install older Internet Explorer
versions."

<http://www.browseemall.com/Support/FAQ#technical-2>

[http://www.browseemall.com/Blog/post/2012/07/26/How-good-
are...](http://www.browseemall.com/Blog/post/2012/07/26/How-good-are-the-
BrowseEmAll-mobile-simulators.aspx)

~~~
kawsper
And that is why this software is irrelevant. You need to test on the native
versions. Too many times a simulator have tricked me into believing something
works when it doesn't.

------
crucialfelix
No mention of which operating system this is for (though I can guess from the
screenshots)

Download free trial (call to action !) .... starts downloading the .exe
immediately while showing you the page informing you "Microsoft Windows XP,
Vista, 7 or 8"

I've seen this often: if you are selling desktop applications then state the
OS support right away. Its very often several clicks to find this essential
information.

~~~
sergiotapia
The HUGE screenshot in the page, front and center, pretty clearly shows a
Windows OS user interface. But I do agree, he should be really explicit and
mention supported OS's.

~~~
crucialfelix
but that only tells you that there is a windows version, not that there is no
other version.

and its curious that I have to look at the chrome of the window and guess that
its windows, since I haven't even seen a windows machine in person for several
years.

------
chewxy
.exe . Looks like I'll stick to VirtualBox + any OS + browser for PC based
testing, and all the devices and analogues needed for device testing

EDIT: also why the hell did I have to click download to find out it's Windows
only?

~~~
tebeka
Instead of managing your own grid, you can use saucelabs.com

------
hayksaakian
Wow, its almost as if simply changing your user agent does not in fact
automagically force chrome to render in various other browsers!

(On a serious note, this looks handy)

~~~
gilini
What?

Are you assuming that Google Chrome packs Trident, Gecko and other engines
along with Webkit?

~~~
almost
I think that was sarcasm, although it's hard to tell over the internet :)

------
SamuelKillin
Pretty ironic that something to test a variety of platforms and browsers is
only supported on windows and "recommends" use with IE 9.

